# Do you find bald girls attractive?



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Do you?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No not in the slightest.


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

ew


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

No no no no


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Disgusting.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

What? No way.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Gonna have to be a no from me as well.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

No, no. Your head is where we want you to have hair.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Read the title as "do you find bad girls attractive"... was confused :b


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Stilla said:


> Read the title as "do you find bad girls attractive"... was confused :b


I did the same thing haha no liez


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Not really, something like what Amber Rose has going on is 'straight' though...


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

One of the few women who can pull the look off.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

lyric said:


> One of the few women who can pull the look off.


No


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

lyric said:


> One of the few women who can pull the look off.


She's insane, but she was also beautiful.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Black And Mild said:


> No


Opinion.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes. Some women look better that way.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Of course!

I find all girls attractive,except mean girls.:no


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Black And Mild said:


> Not really, something like what Amber Rose has going on is 'straight' though...





lyric said:


> One of the few women who can pull the look off.


These were the women who came to mind, plus Natalie Portman in V for Vendetta. 
I think it looks great. I'll probably shave my head when I move to a warmer climate.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes. Major props for the guts to try an unusual look, and sometimes they look REALLY good.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

No.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

Stilla said:


> Read the title as "do you find bad girls attractive"... was confused :b





Emanresu said:


> I did the same thing haha no liez


i had to do a double take on that to.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

lyric said:


> One of the few women who can pull the look off.





Black And Mild said:


> No


XD


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

hehehe..i've been bald..
Natalie Portman can pull it off, but Amber Rose is one of the few who could look stunning without hair. She's really beautiful


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

I'll always prefer girls with long hair, but I'll never denied a girl because she is bald. It's not a preference, but isn't a turn off either


----------



## sadmeme (May 22, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh god, yes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lyric said:


> One of the few women who can pull the look off.


Nuuuuh-thing com-pares TO HER!" :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What about Britney? You know I always wondered what her hair looked like as she grew it out again :lol


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah, I'm gonna have to say no on this one.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Some women looking awesome bald and rockin' head scarves, but they're a very, very rare breed. If I tried to do that, I'd just look like a dying cancer patient.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Some people can pull it off and others can't. I think it is admirable when people shave it off for a good cause though, like locks for love. Humanitarianism is sexy


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

On some girls, yes.


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

If they have devil horns, hoop earrings and head tattoos to compensate... then yes.









:why is there no whistle smiley :mum


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Borg queen looks good bald:










I'd let her assimilate me any day.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Hell no. Amber Rose is the only woman who can pull that off :mushy

Yeezy Taut Her....


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Honestly, not at all. I'm not even a fan of very short hair on women.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Yes. But I'm biased because I've been a bald girl in the past.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

No. Not even Amber Rose. Sorry :stu


----------



## Keirbott (Jul 29, 2012)

It depends on the girl. Natalie Portman pulled it off pretty well.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Not completely bald, if she had some left and had it up in a badass mohawk that would be attractive. If I were straight I'd probably be looking for porn with girls with mohawks.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Like almost everything else in life, it depends...


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hell no


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

lyric said:


> One of the few women who can pull the look off.


 1990 was one of the few good years I ever had. I remember the video with "the bald woman" well.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes.

It doesn't matter if she has long hair short hair or no hair. What makes the difference? Why is there a double standard? Whats the big deal?


----------



## Laura1990 (May 12, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

No. And I'm all up for women doing something others in society don't. But bald does not look nice. I like short hair on women but bald... :sus


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Black And Mild said:


> Not really, something like what Amber Rose has going on is 'straight' though...


She's so bomb... I dunno how she pulls that off :lol

Other than that.... girl u better have long hair! I need something to pull on!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Natalie Portman when she had it cut for V for Vendetta:yes


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I guess not really. But then again I don't really care what people look like, they're the ones whose gotta look in their mirror every mornin.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm pretty sure there is a girl somewhere in the world who does the bald look, I could get to know better.


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

Black And Mild said:


> Not really, something like what Amber Rose has going on is 'straight' though...


Amber rose looks good bald. She is the only person I can think of that does at the moment.


----------



## lisa anne (Dec 6, 2011)

I love extreme cuts on girls so yes! I have the back of my hair shaved off, and I feel more confident and get more positive attention from all kinds of people than ever!


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

0lly said:


> Borg queen looks good bald:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's not bald. She has skin cornrows.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Black And Mild said:


> No


lmao!

OT: I think the woman in the original post was attractive...
I can imagine a bald girl being very attractive to me but it all depends on the shape of her head and the features of her face. Personality is important too...I can't be attracted to a girl no matter how good she looks if she has an unattractive attitude...I can see me finding the girl in the original post really sexy if she was cool


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, you guys are harsh. I shaved my head twice, only because my hair is unmanageable and is susceptible to thinning. I like having short boyish hair but the thinning makes me self-conscious. I don't think I'll shave it again considering I'm more active these days and have to go out in public.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Natalie Portman could put a plunger on her head and I'd still hit it.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Natalie Portman could put a plunger on her head and I'd still hit it.


+1


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

If I were attractive enough I'd completely shave my head at least once in my life, mainly because I have pure hatred for my hair and would like a fresh start with it. But my head is far too awkward looking to pull that look off.


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

So why is it that men with shaved heads can apparently pull it off better? You know, if most women apparently can't?

EDIT: Apparently was used too much, but I will leave it here to remind myself.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

John The Great said:


> So why is it that men with shaved heads can apparently pull it off better? You know, if most women apparently can't?


It's masculine


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Now that I have bumps on my head, I could never shave it.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

I personally don't at all, it's a little different if the girl is bald by choice, as appose to bald by cancer, though.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't prefer bald women, but it depends on the chick

if she is pretty enough, it would be fine with me. like the chick in the OP, she is fine


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Balds are sad. I have tornado on my head so middle of it looks like there is a bald spot. But my hair dresser said that is not. It just throws my hair around.. And then my hair is very thin. Normal thin says my hair dresser. 

Especially males calls me bald. They started on school when I was 6 and random guys on streets still continue it... Maybe that is why I cannot stand bald males at all. And one boy of my former class who called me bald is bald himself now... I hope he feels the pain and girls hate him because he is bald.. I wish he has heard thousands of "sorry - bald is a turn off". At least I know he has no girlfriend -HA!!! That was what fate gave for you because of mocking me :yes .


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Have to agree with the people who've said no~


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Uh no, but there are some who will.


----------



## yellowpages (May 16, 2012)

for the people saying no, i'm not sure why you bothered to reply. if you having nothing positive to say, you should probably not say anything at all. someone could read this thread and get really upset. shame on you all.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

No


----------



## KnownParallel (Aug 27, 2011)

I liked Morgana Dark (pornstar) when she went bald


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

If she's attractive with hair, then she'd be attractive w/o hair barring some sarlacc pit on her head that's hidden by the hair.


----------



## Bec de Corbin (Jul 31, 2012)

Depends, but I'm not repulsed by baldness as many seem to be here with answers like: "HELL NO AARGH MY EYES! DIE DIE DIE!!!!"

What I like is pleasant faces, if the lack of hair emphasizes the face then it's fantastic. Some women look fantastic with short hair or being bald.


----------



## mrneonshuffle (Jul 13, 2012)

It would be very hypocritical of me to say no when i myself shave my head quite short in the summer. Some women can have cropped hair and look really good (i think of jada pinkett smith - although i think her hair was just very short and not cropped/bald :S, sinead o'connor, demi moore) it's a really objective issue but as is clear from this thread most people don't like it as a look. it's a shame what society conditions people to think really!


----------



## strawberryfields (Sep 2, 2012)

No, it's an instant turnoff


----------



## shindoable (Sep 1, 2012)

I dont really lose my interest just because they're bald. i wouldnt date a bald person i just met on a blind date. but if i had a girlfriend who shaved off her hair i wouldnt mind, i realized this when my ex did this xD so for me it doesnt really matter as long as i know that person before she shaved it. i can probably fall for a bald but i like hair :3 i even made it a habit to chew on my ex girlfriends hair just for the sake of teasing her xD and then i couldnt stop chewing on it.. you guys should try it, make it a trend! xD


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

yellowpages said:


> for the people saying no, i'm not sure why you bothered to reply. if you having nothing positive to say, *you should probably not say anything at all.* someone could read this thread and get really upset. shame on you all.


Well, it was a yes or no question. Saying no is not a negative thing, since we all have likes and dislikes and should not be ashamed because we aren't attracted to something. Also, it would be an extremely boring world if we could only reply with what are deemed to be positive responses.

I think this kind of thinking is one of the reasons a lot of us are here as well, be seen not heard, don't say anything bad lest someone get upset, etc.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

mrneonshuffle said:


> It would be very hypocritical of me to say no when i myself shave my head quite short in the summer. Some women can have cropped hair and look really good (i think of jada pinkett smith - although i think her hair was just very short and not cropped/bald :S, sinead o'connor, demi moore) it's a really objective issue but as is clear from this thread most people don't like it as a look. it's a shame what society conditions people to think really!


If a guy wore a dress, it wouldn't be hypocritical of a girl to say she didn't like the look just because she wore dresses herself, so not hypocritical at all.

And I don't think it's a question of society's conditioning either, most don't see it as a very feminine look, and I'd have to agree that it's less attractive than a nice head of hair.


----------



## yellowpages (May 16, 2012)

caveman8 said:


> Well, it was a yes or no question. Saying no is not a negative thing, since we all have likes and dislikes and should not be ashamed because we aren't attracted to something. Also, it would be an extremely boring world if we could only reply with what are deemed to be positive responses.
> 
> I think this kind of thinking is one of the reasons a lot of us are here as well, be seen not heard, don't say anything bad lest someone get upset, etc.


 don't agree. i'm not going to say something that could potentially upset someone around me. i don't see that as being "boring", i see it as being considerate.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

yellowpages said:


> don't agree. i'm not going to say something that could potentially upset someone around me. i don't see that as being "boring", i see it as being considerate.


It's impossible to please everyone with every comment, nor should you try to. Better to take the risk. Think about it this way - that person probably has their own set of preferences in terms of looks too. It's not bad or inconsiderate to prefer a full head of hair. Some prefer blonds, some like redheads. No big deal.


----------



## pantazi (Sep 3, 2012)

Sinead O'Connor was


----------



## yellowpages (May 16, 2012)

caveman8 said:


> It's impossible to please everyone with every comment, nor should you try to. Better to take the risk. Think about it this way - that person probably has their own set of preferences in terms of looks too. It's not bad or inconsiderate to prefer a full head of hair. Some prefer blonds, some like redheads. No big deal.


it's not like talk of bald women comes up every day. and on the few occasions it does, i think i'll keep my feelings to myself. i don't think your comparison works because there aren't many insecure blondes or redheads (as compared to the number of insecure bald women).


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

That's an assumption


----------

